# Negative Pregnancy test BEFORE missed period?



## babybloom

Do I trust that cause I've been having a few symptoms? I did the test in the afternoon, and I haven't waited until my period is due/missed as it says in the packaging but suspense was killing me but can I trust that? Also, if I had sex on my ovulation day/days which were as recent as 4/5 june..... would a pregnancy from those dates be picked up already also? xxxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Was it a sensitive test? Some are designed so that you can take them a few days before a missed period.

I'd give it a few days or wait until your period has passed and then test again :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

You ovulated on the 4/5 of June and it's the 8th- that means that test was wayyyy too early. Wait until your periods due. Or atleast a few days before it's due. This thread will be locked as you got a negative test so you don't know if your pregnant. Good luck testing :dust:


----------



## babybloom

I only wanted advice..... & I was having symptoms from before i ovulated. so thats what i was testing for today.... probably 2 weeks ago?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

We were giving you advice?? This forum is for "teen pregnancy only" if you read the rules you've got to know your pregnant to post- so they lock all the threads of "am I pregnant?" "could I be pregnant" etc. :hugs: Not sure what you took wrong but I was just telling you there isn't a pregnancy test you can buy that will show you if your pregnant 3-4 days after you had sex. You've got to wait it out!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh okay, just read your edit! I'd say it's best to just wait until your period is due so you aren't getting your hopes down and expecting not to be pregnant and having it turn out you really are :) Once you've missed your period you should be getting a possitive, but too early and it could be a false negative.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm not sure I fully understand what you mean when you said "I was having symptoms from before i ovulated. so thats what i was testing for today.... probably 2 weeks ago?" Symptoms from before you ovulated probably aren't related to a pregnancy. While it is possible to have a period after being pregnant, it's not very common. So if you had symptoms before ovulation, they were probably just ovulation symptoms, which can be very similar to pregnancy symptoms. Not definitely, but most likely! Obviously, I can't say whether or not you are or are not pregnant.

Skye gave you the best advice any of us will be able to offer-- You'll just have to wait it out. None of us can tell you whether or not you're pregnant. & We don't mind you posting, but due to forum rules, the thread will be locked-- Skye wasn't trying to be rude, she was just letting you know. :flower:

As the other ladies said, if you just ovulated about three days ago, there's a chance you haven't even implanted, even if you are pregnant. The best thing to do is to wait it out. If you can't wait until after you've missed your period, wait at least another week or so, and then take a First Response Early Result test-- they can tell up to six days before your missed period. The best way to know is to wait for your period, or to get a blood test done.

Good luck! If you test later and you find out that you are pregnant, feel free to come back! We will support you! :flow:


----------



## withlove

Hi hun not a teen but just noticed this thread. It is way too early to test yet, even if you are pregnant the placenta wont have taken over yet so it won't be releasing the Hcg that the test picks up. You should wait until the day your period is due to test, as the hormone will be high enough to pick up then, but sometimes people dont get positive tests til after their missed period.

What symptoms are you having? x


----------



## JLFKJS

I just wanna pop in and say I tested the day I was supposed to get my period and it came out neg. Then I tested two days later with an early morning pee and it came out a faint pos. Hope this helps


----------



## taylorxx

You wouldn't have symptoms before you ovulated since you can't get pregnant without ovulating. Your period could have been early pregnancy bleeding, but if you're getting a negative test you aren't pregnant. Wait another two weeks and test again. That will give you accurate results. Women usually start 14 days after ovulation. It varies.


----------



## syntaxerror

Ummm...either I'm sleepy or some of what you said was blurry. Sorry in advance if I misunderstood something. 

But if you just ovulated on the 4th/5th, no, you would NOT have a positive test yet; you could be pregnant but there's no way of knowing just now. The earliest I've seen positives are around 8 DPO, my first one was...10? 12? I'd have to look it up, I don't know, I was testing 2-3 times/day at that point. It was over a week before I expected my period but I was counting 34-35 day cycles at that point.

And no, you would not be pregnant from "before you ovulated," so there's not reason to test for that. You can't get preg until you ovulate...that sorta provides you with 50% of the necessary genetic material.

Also, as a side note, I'm pretty sure teens aren't supposed to be TTC on this board. I could be wrong...and maybe that's not what you're doing; I'm just confused as to why a TTC member would be on the teen preg forum asking whether she's pregnant. :shrug:

Hope you got what you're looking for :)


----------



## Elizax

If you only ovulated 4-5 days ago there's a good chance implantation hasn't even occurred yet.
As for what you said about 2 weeks ago, you can only get pregnant around the time you are ovulating as you need the egg for fertilization to happen, but lot's of luck and dust your way just wait till AF is due the test on the day of your missed period (as in the day after your period was due)
:hug:


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah hunni, if you ovulated on the 4th or 5th of June then you should wait another week to take a test. Even the sensitive pregnancy tests won't pick up at :bfp: at that stage.

And Skye wasn't being rude, BNB have a strict "NO UNDER 18'S TTC" policy and all threads like this in the Teenage Pregnancy section are locked by admin as you must already be pregnant to post here. If you are over 18 years old however, the women in the TTC section of the forum will be able to help you with an queries you may have :flower:


----------



## Tiff

As per BnB Teen Pregnancy TOS:



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin

Thread Closed.


----------

